# Hand Tool School



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

This looks interesting. I thought the free introductory video was good. To watch the video you have to provide your name and email address. I had this guy's website bookmarked anyway so I didn't mind.

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/hand-tool-school-intro/


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I seen this some time ago and have considered giving it a shot. Did you sign up?


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

MarcR said:


> I seen this some time ago and have considered giving it a shot. Did you sign up?


MarcR,
No, I haven't signed up but may at some point. I'd like to but right now I have a medical condition (heart) that is keeping from doing much. Hopefully, I can get this behind me in a few months and get more shop time. I hope to at least take one class to see what it's like. At worst, I'd be out around $100. Can't hardly take a one day class anywhere for that amount.


----------

